# Jeff Foiles' truck got broken into...



## fishndinty (Aug 7, 2010)

He was doing a show in Anoka, MN.  He and his son Cole's shotguns, lanyards, cell phone, GPS, and all the bands they have ever taken were stolen.

Stealing another man's bands?  That's low.  Keep an eye open on CL and elsewhere for this stuff.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 7, 2010)

Didn't this happen a while back to him also?


----------



## Nitro (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone will be "floatin" the fourth!!!!!!!!!!!

I hate a thief!!


----------



## Scott R (Aug 7, 2010)

Hate to hear that.  Alot of low-lifes out there and it's getting  worse.

Had a bunch of handcarved decoys stolen a few years ago.  You'd be surprised what shows up in the classifieds on these forums.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 7, 2010)

Poor Jeff......


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 7, 2010)

clent586 said:


> Poor Jeff......



Serious or tongue in cheek?  There are very few people I would wish losing a lifetime of hunting memories (bands) like that.

What did Jeff Foiles ever do to you personally that you dislike him so vociferously?


----------



## Nitro (Aug 7, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Serious or tongue in cheek?  There are very few people I would wish losing a lifetime of hunting memories (bands) like that.
> 
> What did Jeff Foiles ever do to you personally that you dislike him so vociferously?



Reading alot into the comment aren't you?

IMHO, Bands are merely bonuses - memories are made with friends and time afield.

I'm sure Foiles will have the bands replaced soon.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 8, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Reading alot into the comment aren't you?
> 
> IMHO, Bands are merely bonuses - memories are made with friends and time afield.
> 
> I'm sure Foiles will have the bands replaced soon.



Apparently way too much...my bad!

Clent was down on JF last time we talked and I misunderstood his post..


----------



## clent586 (Aug 8, 2010)

fishndinty said:


> Apparently way too much...my bad!
> 
> Clent was down on JF last time we talked and I misunderstood his post..



I still don't care for him .....but I would not wish anything bad on him.


----------



## grunt (Aug 8, 2010)

me and my buddy got to meet jeff after we got back from afghanistan he hooked us up with a bed and dinner and a few beers and alot of stories and he booked us a hunt for this season he is an outstanding man and all around good person so i hope that with the help on the forum he can get something back i was lucky this past spring while i was gone my dogs were taken while my wife was out she was just lucky to find them again thanks to the forums out here!


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 8, 2010)

grunt said:


> me and my buddy got to meet jeff after we got back from afghanistan he hooked us up with a bed and dinner and a few beers and alot of stories and he booked us a hunt for this season he is an outstanding man and all around good person so i hope that with the help on the forum he can get something back i was lucky this past spring while i was gone my dogs were taken while my wife was out she was just lucky to find them again thanks to the forums out here!



What happened to the thief?


----------



## grunt (Aug 8, 2010)

never got to meet the thief but the dogs got loose from him and the dog catcher picked them up and one of the guys on the forums wife worked at the pound so he sent me a pm cause he saw it on the forum!


----------

